# Should I Rename Her--The Flying Nun



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

We named her Susanna when she was one day old, but after today wondering if we gave her the correct name


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

cute lol


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Hahahaha! I needed that laugh!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Is it the perspective of the picture or is that silly girl in a tree?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love the flying nun ears myself...so cute  Maybe name her Propeller!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

GoatCrazy said:


> Is it the perspective of the picture or is that silly girl in a tree?


Helicopter ears, a.k.a. Susanna, is laying in a garden wagon. Between her and I are several trees. The goats like to lay under those trees when it gets hot.


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

I almost named one of my doelings Sally (for Sally Field) because of her ears this spring! LOL Maybe we should have a "Who has the biggest ears" contest??? LOL


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

What I want to know is what breed is this goat. Momma we are guessing as she was found on the hwy only a few days old. Momma appears to be a Nubian/Alpine/something small (more thought pygmy). Anyway, daddy is a Black Spanish buck. I got him from a rancher as his momma abandoned him too. So that makes Susanna a Nubian/Alpine/Spanish/maybe Pygmy goat. So what is her breed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------

